# Which autosleeper



## 111104

My husband and I are thinking of a MH. We would appreciate any advice we can get here. 

We have broadly decided on an Autosleeper but are confused at the range of models. We live in Ireland so cannot get to see examples of these. 

We have no children so a 2 berth would suit best. We don't want anything much longer than 19 feet due to access reasons. Our budget is up to about £18k so it looks like something 5 to 10 years old would be the likely age. 

1 Here are the models we are interested in. The Executive, Excelsior, Pescara. What are the main differences between these?

2 Also which chassis is most recommended. Boxer, Fiat or Transit? We have seen all of these on various adverts. 

3 Have there been significant changes that we should know about over the past ten years or so? 

4 Anything we should particular pay attention to on AS MHs? 


Thanks


----------



## ladyrunner

nickielliott said:


> We live in Ireland so cannot get to see examples of these.


Hi nickielliott

In my opinion Autosleeper is a great choice of MH. My van is 17 years old, and 6 months new to me, with all the original fixtures and fittings, curtains and cushions, windows and rooflights. I have no problems with leaks to the shell and no dampness or condensation in the van, which does seem a problem to some MHs if you read through threads on this site.

When I bought my van I spent ages looking at Autosleepers for sale on ebay as sellers usually put 6-10 photos on each item, so I got a good idea of what the insides were like. I also picked up alot from the descriptions. I didn't buy my van on ebay though - went through a dealer.

Good luck,
Julie


----------



## CaGreg

Hi there,

We have an Autosleepers Topaz, 01reg so it is considerably more expensive than what you are looking for. I don't know how long this particular model has been around, but from what you say, it is along the lines of all you need.

It is ideal for just two people, and has a bathroom with shower, two ring cooker and grill, fridge, blown air heating, and a good deal of storage.
We have had it for about 18months now and are more than happy with it. The fit-out is fantastic and we have had no probs.

If it is any help to you to see this one in 'real life' we are in County Meath and if you want to pm me, please feel free.

Best of luck with your search.

Ca


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Nicki

I also think Autosleepers are pretty good, but since I have one I guess that's no surprise!

Part of the reason is because A/S are so brilliant with their aftersales service. Charles Trevelyan fields most of the queries and nothing is too much trouble. He responds quickly - even when he (rarely) needs to ask someone else for the answer.

In fact you could do worse than send him an email - address  >>here<<  (_Charles is third from right in the photo_.) If the Nuevo has been in production long enough for second hand models to reach your price bracket I would recommend you consider one of them. Personal choice of course, but we are only two and it suits us almost to perfection.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mike48

My advice would be to consider an Autosleeper Duetto which is based on a Ford Transit. Perfect for two. And you can negotiate narrow roads with ease. Also, as its a Panel Van Conversion, you are less likely to be troubled with the expense of dealing with water leaks especially given the age of the vehicle you will be purchasing. Many will disagree with this water leak point but as a former caravanner of many years standing, I have spent many thousands of pounds replacing water saturated panels. 

Autosleepers are an excellent choice whichever one you choose although they are a little on the pricey side. On the other hand they retain their value well.


----------



## 111104

Thanks for all the replies so far. I forgot to mention a couple of other requirements which have made us prefer the Executive, Excesior or Pescara models

We want a separate shower/toilet compartment.

We also want twin beds that enable either of us to use the 'facilities' in the night without disurbing the other sleeper.

We need enough floor space for our two dogs (terrier and collie) to be able to sleep at night (otherwise we suspect they will try and get into bed with us) .

Finally, we will probably import from the UK so the gross vehicle weight (GVW) has to be over 3000kg to avoid paying large vehicle tax in Ireland. The smaller AS seem to be shy of this minimum weight.

Looking forward to hearing more views from members.


----------



## geraldandannie

I will back up the opinions of others on Autosleepers motorhomes. Very good quality.

We had a Pollensa, yr 2000 on a Peugeot base. Apart from it being a bit underpowered (it only had the 1.9TDi engine), it was great as a starter motorhome for us. It took us around the UK a bit, and around France and then last year down to Lake Garda in Italy. No problems.

We paid just over £19k for it (private via an ad in AutoTrader Online) 2 years ago. I think it ticks all those boxes.

Gerald


----------



## richardjames

Hi :lol: 
The new Mercedes based look good mainly sold as Marquis but AS have their own version - I have been impressed with the service department
Regards
Richard


----------



## 111104

geraldandannie said:


> I will back up the opinions of others on Autosleepers motorhomes. Very good quality.
> 
> We had a Pollensa, yr 2000 on a Peugeot base. Apart from it being a bit underpowered (it only had the 1.9TDi engine), it was great as a starter motorhome for us. It took us around the UK a bit, and around France and then last year down to Lake Garda in Italy. No problems.
> 
> We paid just over £19k for it (private via an ad in AutoTrader Online) 2 years ago. I think it ticks all those boxes.
> 
> Gerald


Thanks but we think the Pollensa is slightly too big (and perhaps too expensive :roll: )

Anybody know the difference between the Executive and the Excelsior? Any preferences for Transit or Boxer base vehicles?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi,

Check out http://www.stafford-motorhomes.co.uk/ where they have a variety of Autosleepers and you can check the layouts.

My personal favourtie for the base vehicle is the VW so cannot advise on Ford or Fiat.

Also, do a Google search for_ 'Autosleeper excelsior executive'_ and you will find sites that have both vehicles, for comparison.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
The advantage of our Symbol based on the Boxer is that it's wider than the Duetto based on the Transit and so you can make up the bed across the van width and leave a lot of cushions at home. I'm not sure about the canine sleeping arrangements though. The great thing about the coachbuilt versions as I'm sure you know is that the fibreglass body is free of water ingress problems and so all you need to worry about is the base vehicle. Standard diesel transits were ok if a little slow, turbo diesels were good when they first came out but the later versions of the old model rear wheel drive lost power due to increased regulations. I would want a good warranty on any turbo diesel unless it was really cheap. I have no experience of petrol transits but my boxer is petrol and as diesel is now much more expensive than petrol its possibly now more econimical :roll: ,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## linal

Hi our last van was A/S executive and as the shell is all in one damp ingress is very unusual it has the 2 singles or 1 large double the downside for you is toilet/shower not seperate.

As far as build quality goes in my opinion it is every bit as good as my new Hymer and cheaper.

Alex.


----------



## Basby

We spent a long time researching the market. Murvi was a great van but in the end the beds were just not flexible enough. 

We looked hard and long at Autosleeper Executive and, eventuall;y plumped for a 2003 Pollensa. Very similar in overall size but because of the body design just that much bigger internally. This has proved to be ideal fo us. Like you we wanted the option of two singles or a double. We find the Pollensa gives us all the space we need, plenty room to keep out of each others way when cooking etc but compact enough to be easy to use. The overcab bed good for an afternoon doze!

as part of the research we hired a Symbol and found it a complete pain in the ###. the layout just did not work for us. The difference between driving the Pollensa and the Symbol is nothing. So far there is nothing we would change on the Pollensa.

Good luck with you hunt.


----------



## spykal

Hi nickielliott

to answer in the order you asked:

1. If you can find a good seconhand Executive you will end up with a timeless, very comfortable, extreemly well built, long lasting if slightly boring and solid motorhome..._which are owned in the main by beautiful, clever and discriminating people _ :lol:

2. If you follow the advice in No 1. it will be a Boxer. All the Executives I have seen were on a Pug Boxer base.

3. For the Executive range some of the major changes that I recall are :- 
Later ones have an insulated composite construction floor ..early models had just a solid ply floor which was very solid but could be cold to your toes in the winter. 
Then in the later models the real wood cupboards and fittings made by a skilled joiner gave way to more modern moulded materials.
The water heater and space heating has changed a few times since the Executives inception...recent models have Truma equipment ...older ones like mine have Carver waterheater units and Fanmaster heaters.
Later ones have a large TV cabinet above the fridge.... not really needed now in the age of flat screen TVs... there must be more ...anyone?

4. Only buy one if you can face being bored silly by all the other fanatical owners of Old Autosleepers who go on and on about old time craftmanship, service and reliability :lol:

Mike


----------



## zappy61

*autosleeper*

I would reiterate the aftersales service is very good. We had a problem with our new Orian Saturn and I am happy to say that Charles sorted it out within a couple of weeks. The hospitality was excellent as was the workmanship.

We had an autotrail before and I would say that the build quality is probably as good if not slightly better. We would have probably gone for another autotrail (cheyenne 700) but we felt it was a little claustrophobic and the colour schemes seem a little dark for our taste. We like a light and airy feel to the motorhome, we don't need a big bathroom or a fixed bed we would rather have the living space and this model gives it to us.

We had a few problems with the autotrail which took ages to get sorted out (supplied by that well know group b...h...). So far I am reassured by the AS aftercare and the dealer we bought from (Moran Motorhomes).

Happy Hunting,


----------



## Spacerunner

My last motorhome was an A/S Legend. Very comfortable with a 'U' shaped rear lounge. It could be used as two full width singles or an enormous double, which was very quick and simple to make up.
There was enough storage space over the cab for folding chairs and table etc.
The base vehicle was a Transit automatic, and a pleasure to drive.

Points to watch with A/S monocoques is crazing of the body surface, sometimes very difficult to see in certain lights. Also water tightness around the habitation windows.


----------



## 107281

*Autosleeper Motorhome requirements*

Regarding your requirements for two individual beds leaving space for

access to the bathroom during the night, necessary as you get older and

without disturbing your 'other half'. I would certainl  y recomment either

the Excelsior ( using two single beds) or the Amethyst ( 1 single bed and

1 3/4 double) both built on the fibreglass monocoque body ( no leaks)

and both leaving good walking space between the beds. Superb

quality fittings and lasting upholstery.
Brian


----------

